# Outdoor Layout (temp)



## tworail

A layout I made last spring. I hope to have something more permanent this year, and I have way more track this time, including a double slip switch 























































Note the 'real' ballast


----------



## Boston&Maine

I always wondered about people who set up their G scale outside... How does the track stand up to the elements like rain?


----------



## tworail

The rails are made of solid brass, and the ties are UV resistant plastic so they don't breakdown with constant exposure to the sun. With little care, they last forever outside, in rain, snow, sleet etc. Just need the rail tops clean periodically to keep up the electrical connectivity, just like smaller scales, but less frequently it seems.

Brass oxidizes nicely if you leave it outside for a couple months. The track setup in the picture I left outside for about 2 months.

LGB's famous marketing slogan was that it could withstand an elephant stepping all over the track. I have a picture of it somewhere in the old catalogs, it's pretty comical.


----------



## paceway

Outside railroads are more fun then I ever thonght they would be. The weather is not the worst of it. You also have to contend with bugs, rodents, birds, dear, the family dog, grand children, and vandals. Now if that isn't close to a real railroad I don't know what is. 

I am in Florida and we don't have a problem with snow but you better know something about drainage. A spring shower for us is from 2" to 6" of rain. That can washout a lot of track if it isn't done right.

Large scale railroading outside is just like building a full scale railroad. You have to be able to deal it all. Including convinceing the chairman of the board that you need to dig up half of her backyard.

Then there is the gardening part.... OH my aching back....


----------



## shaygetz

paceway said:


> Including convinceing the chairman of the board that you need to dig up half of her backyard.
> 
> Then there is the gardening part.... OH my aching back....


Aye, but the gardening part usually wins them over if you design it right.


----------



## paceway

Normally that works but mine is disabled... guess who does the gradening... with her direction of course..

It's still the best challange I have ever found.... I even get to run the trains once in a while.


----------



## paceway

This is what garden railroads are all about. This is Jr. inspector Ryan checking to make sure grandpa is doing it right.


----------



## tworail

Speaking of rodents, I bought a LGB 3071 DB coach from eBay, that appeared to be in good condition, but on closer inspection it appeared something had gnawed at the accordion doors on one side (it's a combination mail / passenger car) and gnawed away many of the interior details. The outside still looks fine and I will probably run it on my trains.

Even more disturbing.. It looked like the box was full of dried up blood that some small animal had crawled in there and .. well, you get the picture


----------



## paceway

Maybe you could drape it in black and use it for a funeral car. 
Just a thought..


----------



## tworail

LOL, good one. I'll suck it up and clean it, that's about it.


----------



## alfalfa

paceway said:


> Outside railroads are more fun then I ever thonght they would be. The weather is not the worst of it. You also have to contend with bugs, rodents, birds, dear, the family dog, grand children, and vandals. Now if that isn't close to a real railroad I don't know what is.
> 
> I am in Florida and we don't have a problem with snow but you better know something about drainage. A spring shower for us is from 2" to 6" of rain. That can washout a lot of track if it isn't done right.
> 
> Large scale railroading outside is just like building a full scale railroad. You have to be able to deal it all. Including convinceing the chairman of the board that you need to dig up half of her backyard.
> 
> Then there is the gardening part.... OH my aching back....


I used to be a landscape arcitect in SF. I did not just sit in the office. I went out and surveyed the propery and gave free estimates. The weather can be a pain, but proper planning and design are the key.

Now that I think about it I am suprised that none of the wealthy clients ever asked for a G scale train landscape design. I know some very wealthy people with money to burn. I will have to get in touch with my old partner. $$$


----------



## swisscow41

My dad says that the tracks I have from when I was a kid are a combination of two kinds. Weatherproof ones and non weatherproof. Is this possible?


----------



## tworail

I'm sure it's possible, although if it's made by LGB, USA Trains or Aristocraft (three biggest suppliers) it's sure to be weatherproof.


----------

